# another mystery wood (NOT desert ironwood)



## phinds (Oct 12, 2018)

Fellow in Denmark sent me a couple of small pieces for ID. He bought several slabs of the stuff and it was identified to him as desert ironwood but there's no chance that's a correct ID, based on the end grain. The density is 65lbs/cuft and his belief is that the growth range is likely the Southwest even if it's not D.I.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the face grain of the two pieces. The end grain characteristics are all over the map since it's a crotch piece (or maybe a burl).













Based on end grain anatomy, here's all I have so far:

100% sure it's not desert ironwood
100% sure it's not mesquite
95% sure it's not Texas ebony
It is NOT a given that the growth range is the US Southwest, but that's what the owner was told by the seller (who, of course, also told him that it is D.I. which it definitely is not)

The smaller piece is what he calls a "stem" piece and he says these are brownish --- I see brownish green. The bigger piece is what he calls a "burl" piece (I think it's likely a crotch) and he says these areas are all yellow and green like this one.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2018)

WAG...could it be olive wood?


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 13, 2018)

The small piece looks like some canarywood I have had.


----------



## phinds (Oct 13, 2018)

Here are dry and waxed pieces from the same burl (and from this, it clearly IS a burl)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 13, 2018)

the yellow and the doe brown look much like our mullberry here in vegas
also reminds me of our landscape willow acacia
recently cut some desert willow (_Chilopsis linearis)_ that looks similar
this picture is desert willow wood from the internet


----------



## phinds (Oct 13, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the yellow and the doe brown look much like our mullberry here in vegas
> also reminds me of our landscape willow acacia
> recently cut some desert willow (_Chilopsis linearis)_ that looks similar
> this picture is desert willow wood from the internet


I appreciate the effort, trev, but mulberry and _Chilopsis linearis are both_ solidly ring porous so there is no possibility of this mystery wood being either one.

As for Acacia, Mark Peet suggest that and it's a good possibility but as I told Mark (this was in an email) there are SO many Acacia spp. that I wouln't have a clue which one this might be. Some of them do have similar anatomical features, many do not.


----------

